# Burger King Chicken Nuggets Promo - 10 for only $1.79



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We tried it yesterday and they were actually quite good. Tastes better than McD's nuggets (although only had those a couple times in my life).

Just thought I'd let the members know about this fast food special cause the price is really good and the nuggets are actually worth trying. Comes with 2 sauces. I'm partial to honey-mustard. My wife and kids liked these as well. We had 30 nuggets & 6 sauces for $5.64, so very inexpensive for a reasonably "healthy (for fast-food)" after-school snack. 

Anthony


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmhmmm...them trying to get more customers through the doors. Pretty good deal if they can keep it up


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

Yummy...
May try it


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny you posted this cause I was thinking yesterday that I should post this for members. Good deal


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

And funny thing is they are shaped like crowns!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I love chicken nuggets, maybe that will be my sunday


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

just tried some today, pretty good! and so cheap too!


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

Hammer said:


> I love chicken nuggets, maybe that will be my sunday


Haha yeah, definitely having this for lunch to try them out


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Tried them today. Maybe a 6/10 but definitely worth it at the $1.79 price! They're a bit less crunchy and flavourful than mcnuggets imo


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's cause mc nugget has spice in the batter


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Any word on how long this is going to last?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy cow that's cheap. I deliver the food to Burger King and never even noticed the sale, maybe because I get occasional free food. Their chicken rocks.


----------

